# [Gothic 3] Steintafeln+Felsportale-Was hat es damit auf sich ?



## d1Ze (16. Januar 2007)

Hi Com. !

Habe mittlerweile ein paar Steintafeln, wenn ich die im Inventar anklicke, schaut der Held sich die Tafeln an, anschließend sind die Teile aud dem Inventar verschwunden. Was hat das für einen Sinn, bug ?

Kann mir jemand sagen was es mit diesem Felsportal südlich von Geldern auf sich hat ? Habe wohl noch nicht die Fähigkeit erlernt bzw. fehlt mir ein bestimmter Gegenstand um das Portal nutzen zu können ?


----------



## Goddess (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Steintafeln+Felsportale-Was hat es damit auf sich ?*

Die Steintafeln bringen einen Bonus auf "altes Wissen". Genau das selbe ist es mit den Buchständern, auch diese bringen einen Bonus auf "altes Wissen". Was es mit den Feslportalen auf sich hat, findest du gegen Ende des Spiels von ganz alleine heraus. Das Portal stellt eines von 3 möglichen Enden dar, und du wirst dafür bestimmte Gegenstände brauchen, um es  nutzen zu können.


----------



## Homerclon (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Steintafeln+Felsportale-Was hat es damit auf sich ?*



			
				Goddess am 16.01.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das selbe ist es mit den Buchständern, auch diese bringen einen Bonus auf "altes Wissen".


ein paar bringen ein plus auf Alchemie.


----------



## d1Ze (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Steintafeln+Felsportale-Was hat es damit auf sich ?*

Achso verstehe, thx     Gleich mal weiterzocken...


----------

